# SOLARIS basics



## klein-odd (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo !

Kennt sich jemand mit SOLARIS aus ?

Trotz der Vermutung, das es sich um ein UNIX Kind handelt,
ist vieles anders als beim Linux.
:-(
Das Peinlichste ist, 
dass bei einer Terminalsitzung die Befehle nirgends gespeichert
werden und man keinen Befehl per Drücken von Nach_Oben_Pfeil
erneut reinhauen.
:-(


Korrekturen der Eingaben mittels der Cursortasten sind überhaupt nicht machbar.
Ich habe an vielen SUN SPARC Stationen gearbeitet und das ganze ging.
Auch bei früheren SOLARIS Versionen (jetzt meine ich SOLARIS 10)



Bestimmt ist es nicht die Maschine daran schuld, nur irgendwelche Einstellungen.


Weiss das jemand ?
Die Literatur von SUN ist nicht durchschaubar 
und befasst sich mit den Dingen nicht.

Weiss jemand, wie ich unter SOLARIS Daten auf einen USB Stick schicken kann ?
Das ist schon Magie, was SUN dazu schreibt,
ebenso die Benutzung (Erkennung und Mounten) von Windows Partitionen der Festplatte.


Immernoch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest allen, klein-odd


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich selbst hab auch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Solaris.
Hab mal zwischendurch etwas an einer Solaris 9 Maschine gearbeitet, fand es aber total schrecklich dass alle Befehle so anders waren als von Linux gewohnt.

Zum eingewoehnen wuerde ich entsprechend empfehlen einfach mal Solaris in einer VM zu installieren. Man kann es ja kostenlos runterladen, daher gibt es da ja kein Problem da einfach mal zu testen.

Uebrigens, OpenSolaris und Nexenta GNU/OpenSolaris sind beide in Sachen Tools Linux viel aehnlicher und somit "einfacher" zu bedienen, und bieten sogar beide Gnome als Desktop.
Inwieweit nun die aktuelle Version des "originalen" Solaris diesen Schritt "mitgemacht" hat kann ich aber beim besten Willen nicht sagen.


----------



## klein-odd (29. Dezember 2008)

*Einladung*

Danke,

mir ging es um artgerechte Behandlung des OS Solaris,
nicht um Ausweichmnanöver.:suspekt:

Das bei Sun erreichbare Dokumentationspaket 
besteht aus einer .iso Datei, dia man dann zuesrt als Medium brennen muss
und erst mit der Platte beginnt dann Spiel dre starken Nerven.

Sonst muss man das Konzept loben, die Dokumentationsschau
wird dann in einem Anzeigeprogramm für<html- Seiten gestartet
(Seite auf der Platte : index.html), die mit der Sammlung 
von umfangreichen -pdf-Dokumenten verlinkt ist.
Der Inhalt der Platte (nach Gedächtnis _ DVD Daten)
beinhaltet grob über  400 MB Daten. Kein Spaß beim Durchsuchen.


Erste Erfolge im Entziffern habe ich schon. Davon rührt der Titelk der Antwort her ::
EINLADUNG.

 Jeder kann mir Fragen stellen. Ich weiss auch nichts.
aber ...
Auf Wunsch schicke ich jedem per Anhang .pdf Dokumente aus der Dokumentation 
mit Sachspezifischen IInhalt. 
Die Einstieg Datei index.html steht auch im Angebot.
;-)
AUFGEPASST  : sollte ich auf irgendeine Weise auf Datenschutzschranken des SUN stoßen,
ziehe ich da Angebot zurück. Momentan weiss ich nichts davon.;-)

Viele Grüsse.

Das Problem finde ich trotz allem nicht als erledigt,
ich brauche auf SOLARIS Berechnungen durchzuführen und die Ergebnisse 
in der Form von Dateien auszuliefern auf irgendeinem Weg, 
(USB Stick, Ethernet , ´..., FloppyDrive geht nicht mehr )
außer Drucker (den ich auch installieren will, lpt oder USB)


----------



## Laudian (30. Dezember 2008)

praktisch waere es herauszufinden, welche Shell genutzt wird, denn da liegen die Unterschiede im Normalfall begraben ... 

Bei Zugriff auf den Paketmanager (weiss grad nicht welcher derzeit genutzt wird) koennte es sein, dass Bash nachinstallierbar ist, ansonsten liesse sich auch die Bash relativ schnell incl ncurses kompilieren, schon sollte das normale Bashverhalten erreichbar sein ...


----------



## klein-odd (3. Januar 2009)

Danke Laudian !
Einfach reicht es aus, 
dass ich Befehl "bash" im Terminal eingebe und
sofort beginnt bash den Lauf.

Die Commandhistory funktioniert und das Editieren der Befehle ist leichter.

Nun schade ist es, dass ich das jedes Mal beim Starten des Terminals eintippen muss.

Vielleicht weiss jemand, wie ich die Änderungen der Belegung 
der Platte im Visier haben kann.

Nach der Installation habe ich etwa 15GB Reserve.
Nach  dem Installieren von irgendetwas der Größe bis 500 MB
wie OpenOffice 3.0 oder NetBeans bleibt so wenig Platz,
dass das System meldet beim Laden neuer Einheiten:
"no space left on device". Ich möchte das als Wahrheit abkaufen,
obwohl ich gern das Phänomen kennenlernen würde.

Hat  jemand eine Idee, wie man einem Solaris Rechner 
zusätzlich eine statische Adresse zuweist ? 
Der Assistent findet keine Computer im Netzwerk, 
die NetBIOS Namen haben und meistens auch statische IP Adressen.
vielleicht liegt es an den IP Einstellungen, oder ?

Kann auch Netzwerkbenutzer hinzugefügt werden,
wie beim Samba unter Linux  mit

smbpasswd -a new_user 

?

Gruss, klein-odd


----------

